# 3020 Powershift Transmission



## DAPtomey (Jun 18, 2011)

JD 3020 with Powershift Transmission. Shifts into the reverse gears with no difficulty. When putting it in the forward gears it acts like it is bound up. It acts like it wants to go but jammed up. I move the 3-point lift and move the shifter around and eventually get it to go. When it is acting like this, I attempted to move the Tow lever into the Tow position and it grinds and is very difficult to put into the Tow position. Like I said, it is only the forward gears and it acts like it wants to go but is bound up. Any suggestions?


----------

